# Two tips in one



## Bogstandard (Sep 14, 2007)

You really get value for money on this website, here are two tips in one post.







The first one concerns the cone drills. I only bought them (just over £12, about $25 US) to drill some sheet metal, and they did a great job. Then I had to bore six thin eccentric straps, a job I didn't relish, so I thought I would try the 14mm size on the cone drill to see what it was like. I ended up drilling all the eccentrics with it, exactly 14mm in size, no variation, and the finish was as good as reaming. The red/green felt tip markings on them are just so I know how far to drill to get to the size I want.
The second tip makes what I find is one of the most useful tools in my workshop. Go out to the El Cheapo shop and buy a pair of long nose pliers. Then if they have serrated teeth just grind them off and then mount them in a vice (I used my miller) and drill a range of most used different sized holes (they drill just like cast iron), these ones are from 2mm to 6mm. Now you can easily grip all those round things, like grinding the end of screws or holding a rod while tightening a nut, without damage.

John


----------



## mklotz (Sep 14, 2007)

For those of you who haven't tried cone drills yet, let me say that they are AMAZING tools for drilling sheet metal without the grab-at-breakthrough problems so common with ordinary twist drills.  Get yourself a set post haste.

If you're in the USA, Harbor Freight sells them and has them on sale frequently.
I bought a set from them and have been very satisfied with their quality.


----------

